# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Promotions on Filament and 3D Printers - cults3d.com

## Cults.

Hey there I'm Pierre from Cults.

I'd like to share with you some promotion codes available on many partners websites (from 5% to 15%)

You can find all the vouchers here: https://cults3d.com/en/3d-printing-voucher-discounts

Here are some examples:

Promo-3DomUSA-15-Beer-Cults.jpg
Promo-FormFutura-10-Filaments-Cults.jpg
Promo-MeltInk-15-ABS-PLA-Filaments-Cults.jpg
Promo-Zyyx3Dprinter-6-Value-Bundle-Cults.jpg
Promo-Cubeek-6-3DPrinters-Cults.jpg

----------


## Cults.

News voucher code guys!

Enjoy a -10% off promotion on Verbatim Filaments here: https://cults3d.com/en/3d-printing-v...ilimprimante3D

Promo-Verbatim-10-Filimprimante3D-Cults.jpg

----------


## Cults.

Christmas is coming, time to buy some cool filaments or perhaps a new 3D printer?

Discover all the best promotions here: *https://cults3d.com/en/3d-printing-voucher-discounts*


Promo-Dagoma-Free-Build-Tak-3D-Printer-Filaments-Cults.jpg
Promo-Fillamentum-10-Filaments-Cults.jpg
Promo-LeComptoir3D-7-Robox-3Dprinter-Cults.jpg
Promo-MBot-9-3DPrinters-Cults.jpg
Promo-Trideus-10-Filaments-Cults.jpg

----------


## Cults.

You've received a brand new 3D printer for Christmas? Now you need great and cheap filaments to feed it!

Find many voucher and promotion codes here: https://cults3d.com/en/3d-printing-v...ries/filaments

Promo-Octofiber-7-Filaments-Cults.jpg

----------


## Cults.

Hello there! New voucher codes available on Dagoma 3D printer, filo3D filaments and on all 3DSupplyGuys website.

You can have a look here: https://cults3d.com/en/3d-printing-voucher-discounts

Promo-Dagoma-Free-Build-Tak-3D-Printer-Filaments-Cults.jpg
Promo-Dagoma-Free-Build-Tak-Filaments-Cults.jpg
Promo-3DSupplyGuys-5-3D-Printers-Cults.jpg

----------


## Cults.

And again, new promotions guys! You will enjoy discount codes on EUMAKERS, CraftUnique and EEZITEC!

The new promotion codes and even more are available in here: https://cults3d.com/en/3d-printing-voucher-discounts

Promo-EUMAKERS-22-Filaments-15-Cults.jpg

Promo-EUMAKERS-15.3-Filaments-8-Cults.jpg

Promo-CraftUnique-7.5-Printers-Cults.jpg

Promo-Eezitec-6-3D-Printers-Cults.jpg

----------


## Cults.

Ready for brand new promotion codes? Enjoy -6% discount on all Leapfrog website and a free spool of PLA if you buy a 3D PNX Prusa i3 Steel.

Discover many promotion code for 3D printing here: https://cults3d.com/en/3d-printing-voucher-discounts

Promo-Leapfrog-6-3D-Printers-Cults.jpg
Promo-Leapfrog-6-Filaments-Cults.jpg
Promo-3DPNX-Free-Smartfil-Prusa-i3-Cults.jpg

----------

